# ALERT: Vets warn of new treats from China poisoning dogs



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is why when I see treats, I use my smart phone and google the company or brand. If it says "distributed in USA" be suspicious as it may be imported and repackaged in the US or raw ingredients imported and manufactured in US. Please research, if not sure,DON'T BUY! a cheap treat isn't cheap i if makes tour pet sick or kills them...Seriously consider making home made treats,plenty of recipes on the internet....


ALERT: Vets warn of new treats from China poisoning dogs Poisoned Pets

Despite repeated warnings issued by the FDA, veterinarians are reporting new cases of dogs developing symptoms of kidney failure (Fanconi’s syndrome) similar to dogs who have been poisoned by Chinese-made chicken jerky treats, but this time they are being poisoned with a whole new class of treats: sweet potato treats imported from China.
The brands veterinarians say are associated with the new cases of unexplained acute kidney failure are Canyon Creek Ranch Chicken Yam Good Dog Treats (Nestle-Purina), Beefeaters Sweet Potato Treats (16 types of yam-related treats), Drs. Foster and Smith (exact item not specified in the report) and Dogswell Veggie Life Vitality (4 types of Veggie Life brands).


It is important to remember that although the type of treat most often mentioned in the press is described as a jerky treat, the treats may also be called by a myriad of other names such as stix, chips, poppers, tenders, drumettes, kabob’s, strips, fries, lollipops, twists, wraps, bars, tops and discs (I wish I was making this up).
The report goes on to say that there is speculation the problems may also extend to pork treats and cat treats imported from China.


In 2010 the FDA issued an Import Refusal Report and later issued an Import Alert for sweet potato dog treats imported from a company in China (whose main business is, oddly, in rubber and plastic raw materials) were contaminated with a highly toxic pesticide known as Phorate.
Phorate is an extremely toxic organophosphorus compound and is among the most poisonous chemicals commonly used for pest control. It is used in agriculture as a pesticide and Phorate is identified by Pesticide Action Network (PAN) and Californians for Pesticide Reform (CPR) as one of the “most toxic” set of pesticides known (aka a Bad Actor) in the world.
Although Phorate is known primarily as a neurotoxin and not classified as a nephrotoxin and therefore unlikely to cause acute renal failure in dogs, its presence in any food item is a disturbing indication that treats of any kind imported from China could pose a risk to the health and safety of pets and to the consumers handling them.


Holistic veterinarian Dr. Jean Hofve report on the sweet potato treats from China follows:
_*Sweet Potato Treats from China Causing Kidney Failure?*_
_April 5, 2012_
_By jhofve77_ _(Dr. Jean Hofve of Little Big Cat)_
_On the Veterinary Information Network, several veterinarians have reported cases where dogs have developed symptoms of kidney failure (Fanconi’s syndrome) similar to dogs who have been poisoned by Chinese-made chicken jerky treats._
_So far, the brands implicated are all made in China:_


_Beefeaters Sweet Potato Snacks for Dogs_
_Canyon Creek Ranch Chicken Yam Good Dog Treats (FDA has issued a warning on this product)_
_Drs. Foster and Smith (exact item not specified in the report)_
_Dogswell Veggie Life Vitality_
 _There was also speculation that the problem may also extend to pork products (pig ears) and *cat treats* made in China. Australian veterinarians have reported similar symptoms from chicken jerky treats, as well as several cases associated with “Veggie Dents,” a dog treat made in Vietnam by Virbac, an American company. Virbac recalled one batch of Veggie Dents in Australia in 2009._
_The FDA still claims that there is no pending recall of Chinese-made pet treats, even though it has repeatedly issued warnings about the problems associated with chicken jerky treats since 2007._
_Symptoms of Fanconi’s syndrome include:_


_Increased drinking and urinating_
_“Accidents” in the house_
_Reduced appetite_
_Weight loss_
_Weakness_
_Blood and urine tests show azotemia (high BUN and Creatinine), dilute urine, and glucose in the urine (that isn’t diabetes)._
 _Most affected dogs have recovered over time with good supportive care._
_*We strongly recommend that you check the source of all cat or dog treats you may have purchased, and do not give them to your pet if they were made in China. It would be best to avoid any pet food or treat products made in China, and probably a good idea to avoid all dried animal parts, because they are not heated to a temperature that will kill pathogenic bacteria.*_


*References* 
Phorate EXTOXNET (Cornell)
*Related articles by Poisoned Pets
*
Dogswell slams Poisoned Pets over safety of Vitality treats (poisonedpets.com)
Canadian vets report of life-threatening dog illness linked to imported treats from US and China (poisonedpets.com)
Secret FDA document reveals test results of chicken jerky treats (poisonedpets.com)
Class Action Lawsuit Filed Against Nestle-Purina and Walmart over Waggin’ Train Dog Treats (poisonedpets.com)
Bombshell: the FDA is not looking for toxins in chicken jerky treats (poisonedpets.com)
FDA veterinarian confirms boots on the ground in China and asks vets for help (poisonedpets.com)
FDA inspectors are investigating jerky treat production facilities in China (poisonedpets.com)
Secret FDA document reveals test results of chicken jerky treats (poisonedpets.com)
U.S. Senator Brown Presses the FDA Over Inadequate Response to Tainted Chicken Jerky Inquiry (poisonedpets.com)
More dogs die as poisonous jerky treats remain on store shelves (poisonedpets.com)
Congressional Leaders Demand FDA Action to Protect Dogs from Poisonous Jerky Treats (poisonedpets.com)
Chicken Jerky Pet Treat Alert (poisonedpets.com)
Update: Thaxton family nightmare after dogs poisoned by jerky treats continues (poisonedpets.com)
A grieving family wants chicken jerky dog treats to be taken off the market. (poisonedpets.com)


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle, thank you for all that info. I am very careful about that stuff too. How scary is it that there isn't anything that can be done about all this stuff from China being sold here. You see it everywhere in the pet stores. I just don't understand why.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know there can be problems with human food also, but I only give lucky human fruits and veggies for treats - carrots, lettuce, peas, dehydrated fruit, etc. Occasionally he will get a little cheese. During puppy classes our vet (who taught the class) tried to give him jerky, he refused it. I gave her carrots to give him, and he gulped them down.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Because people want stuff for cheap...sad.

I tell people who ask why I spend for premium dog food instead of gettign cheap generic. I tell them our dogs only eat a couple times per day , why not get them some good quality food. It takes about $2 a day to feed our dogs,is that really so expensive?
I know people who only feed their dogs once per day,you thin they'd feed them something good....
I'm getting to the point I will be making home made treats, that way I know what's in them...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Because people want stuff for cheap...sad.
> 
> I tell people who ask why I spend for premium dog food instead of gettign cheap generic. I tell them our dogs only eat a couple times per day , why not get them some good quality food. It takes about $2 a day to feed our dogs,is that really so expensive?
> I know people who only feed their dogs once per day,you thin they'd feed them something good....
> I'm getting to the point I will be making home made treats, that way I know what's in them...


That is a good idea to make your own treats. If you find some recipes can you please share them. I already homecook and I would love to make some treats too!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Michelle, thank you for all of this information. It just goes to show how vigilant we need to be over what we give our dogs. If you find any good and easy (as I'm not a good cook) recipes for treats please share them. I will do whatever is necessary to keep my girl healthy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This FB group has lots of recipes and ideas for home cooking for fluffs including treats.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/319320524784248/

It's a locked group but you might be able to message to join. If you can't get through, let me know I can do an "add people" if I have FB info...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I PM you my facebook info. Thank you for being a great advocate for our babies.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Imagine my panic 2 weeks ago when I bought the Sweet potato snacks and fed Pipper 1 before I realized I hadn't read the label. Once I realized what I had done I never felt so awful in my whole life. For days I couldn't sleep and I kept a very close watch on him. Right now I am feeding him Fromm treats but I want to start with fresh veggies when these are gone. How does everyone do it with the veggies. Do you just keep some handy in the fridge already cooked. I want to be able to use them as rewards.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I always give them raw - baby carrots are great, a slice of apple, some lettuce. I get dried fruit at the organic market - careful of added sugar. It is what I snack on.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the information, Michelle. I learned some time back not to trust labels that say *Made in the USA*. And, so many foods, toys, and clothes for pets have the American flag attached ... even though the products are made in China! It is so deceiving!


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Also be very careful that things like your doggy toothpaste, etc aren't made in china. There are 2 that are, the new Arm & Hammer line for dogs and nutravet. Ugh. Kong dog shampoo/conditioner are made in china. That type of thing. ugh.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Michelle, thank you so much for all the valuable information! I too was suspicious of "distributed in the USA". Would you mind if I copy and paste your post into a blog post on my Barking Corner blog? I will list you as a "guest blogger"? Also, what information do you typically look for when you google products distributed in the US, or do you just stay away from those products all together? Thanks again!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this, Michelle. 

As much as I have nothing against things made in China, I've always been very wary of food that is produced there. Their stuffs may be cheaper but nothing is worth risking the health of your family. I always double check the reviews any food/treat and make sure they are made in US. The only treats I give right now are Stella and Chewy and the duck Natural Balance rolls.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Recipe for home made greenies, courtesy of Feed Your Dog on FB.

*#33 Homemade Greenies*

Ingredients:
3 1/2 Cups brown rice flour (add extra flour as needed when kneading)
1 Tbsp. of activated charcoal (12 capsules = 1Tbsp.)
4Tbsp. Vegetable Oil
1 egg
1/2 cup packed fresh mint
1/2 cup packed fresh italian parsley
1 cup chicken broth or water
1 Small bottle Liquid chlorophyll (whole foods/health food store)

Preheat over to 400F. Line baking sheet with parchment.
Combine charcoal with 3 1/2 cups brown rice flour set aside.

Put parsley, mint, oil and 1/4 cup of broth or water into food processor. Process until very chopped, like pesto. Add 3-4 droppers full of chlorophyll. Pulse a few times to mix. Add this green paste to flour mixture and mix well. Beat egg lightly and mix in. Knead adding remainder of water/broth. By this time you should have a very sticky dough ball. Heavily flour the work surface and knead dough until an even green color. Divide dough into workable portions and roll out to about 1/4 inch thick, or whatever thickness you prefer. Add flour to work surface and dough surface as needed to take away stickiness as you work. Cutout with your favorite shapes, and dock with a fork to keep puffiness down.Bake for 25 or 20 minutes.

Cool and store in an airtight container in the fridge.

Source: darlacooks.com


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Another wonderful home made goodies courtesy of Feed Your Dog on FB.
*Chicken Liver Dog Biscuits 

2 cups flour
3/4 cup cornmeal
1/2 cup powdered milk
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 egg
6 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/2 cup water or 1/2 cup broth
1/2 cup pureed chicken liver

Combine all ingredients in mixer bowl. Knead for 3 minutes.

Chill 1 hour or overnight.

Roll dough out approximately 1/2" thick and use cookie cutters to make shapes. Cookware stores sell bone-shaped cutters.

Place on ungreased cookie sheets and bake in a 350-degree oven. Watch the first batch--ovens can vary. Depending on how crunchy you want these to be, you can bake them for up to 30 minutes.*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle, thank you for those recipes. Going to make something this week.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I posted this warning in April, so I figured I would add the link here to merge the threads.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...34-new-warning-about-sweet-potato-treats.html


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Michelle, thank you so much for all the valuable information! I too was suspicious of "distributed in the USA". Would you mind if I copy and paste your post into a blog post on my Barking Corner blog? I will list you as a "guest blogger"? Also, what information do you typically look for when you google products distributed in the US, or do you just stay away from those products all together? Thanks again!


Sure that'll be fine. Anything that will help get the word out.not to trust what you read any more, at least not without further investigation.
Thank goodness for smart phones, we can access information that is beneficial for us and our fluffs, on the spot, with in minutes...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I posted this warning in April, so I figured I would add the link here to merge the threads.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...34-new-warning-about-sweet-potato-treats.html



I remember that post and warning. We all need to be vigilent...Thankfully we have forums, FB and other ways to get word out to protect our fluffs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's one I found and put in my Pinterest.


*DoggIY: Easy Two-Ingredient Homemade Dog Treats*

Posted on 07.11.12 by Capree in Dining, Other 








If you’ve ever wanted to try making treats for your dog, but didn’t know where to start, I’ve got the recipe for you! With a base of only two ingredients and endless ways to customize to your dog’s tastes, you’ll never go back to store bought dog biscuits again.
I originally tried this recipe for Wrigley’s first birthday and have made countless variations since. It’s easy and comes together in minutes! Plus, it’s a hit with every dog who’s tried it. Are you ready to get domestic?? Let’s do this!








*Easy Two-Ingredient Dog Treats*
*Ingredients:*


2 cups 100% organic whole wheat flour* (or wheat germ, spelt, rolled oats — or a mixture of these)
2 (4oz) jars of pureed baby food** – beef, blueberry, sweet potato, chicken, etc.
 *Directions:*


Preheat oven to 350°.
Mix ingredients together to form a stiff dough. If necessary, add extra flour or water as needed.
On a lightly floured surface, roll dough out evenly until it’s about 1/4 inch thick. Use cookie cutters to cut into desired shape or a pizza cutter to make cubes.
Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper, place treats about 1/2 inch apart. Bake for 20 – 25 minutes.
Allow to cool completely before storing in a paper bag (storing in an air-tight container will make them soft, but they’re still edible).
 And that’s it! Consider getting creative and including tasty surprises like grated carrots or sweet potatoes, parsley, blueberries, bananas, etc. — whatever non-toxic fruits or veggies your dog likes.
Also, this recipe makes a lot and lasts for a few weeks. If the amount is too much for your dog to consume within that time, consider halving the recipe or freezing the dough/treats for later!
_*A note on the flour: if you’d rather create a grain-free version, you can substitute the flours listed for bean flour (like chickpea flour/gram flour) or even buckwheat (which isn’t actually a grain and is gluten-free). Other options are quinoa flour, coconut flour, and even peanut flour — or a mixture of any of these!_


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not to panic anyone, but garlic and parsley can be toxic to dogs. The ASPCA lists them as toxic agents, but the quantity that causes the problems are not known. Garlic can interrupt red blood cells and parsley can cause ocular issues. They are probably safe in small quantities , though I do not give them to my little one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Not to panic anyone, but garlic and parsley can be toxic to dogs. The ASPCA lists them as toxic agents, but the quantity that causes the problems are not known. Garlic can interrupt red blood cells and parsley can cause ocular issues. They are probably safe in small quantities , though I do not give them to my little one.


That's good to know!:w00t:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I buy Sams Yams. According to their web site they are 100% american made.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Here's one I found and put in my Pinterest.
> 
> 
> *DoggIY: Easy Two-Ingredient Homemade Dog Treats*
> ...


I'm definitely going to try this. It looks easy enough that even I can do it.


----------

